# No full shutdown in FreeBSD 9.0-RC1



## alie (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi,

When i try to:

```
# shutdown -p now
```

the screen goes blank, yet the backlight stays on and the HD does not spin down. I let it idle for 30 minutes and it did nothing at this point.

I've tried shutdown with Linux and Windows the result is those 2 OS'es shutdown my system completely


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 3, 2011)

Now this can sound tricky, but what happens if you halt the system?


----------



## alie (Nov 4, 2011)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> Now this can sound tricky, but what happens if you halt the system?




```
The system has halted
Press any key to reboot.
```


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 4, 2011)

Not sure, but maybe ACPI issue?


----------



## alie (Nov 4, 2011)

YZMSQ said:
			
		

> Not sure, but maybe ACPI issue?



It used to work, now it doesn't... after upgrading to FreeBSD 8.2 or FreeBSD 9.0-RC1


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 4, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> It used to work, now it doesn't... after upgrading to FreeBSD 8.2 or FreeBSD 9.0-RC1


So, do you have a custom kernel?


----------



## alie (Nov 4, 2011)

Nope, its official release taken from ftp://ftp1.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/9.0/FreeBSD-9.0-RC1-amd64-dvd1.iso


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 4, 2011)

well... Too odd. What if try another shutdown command, for instance, `# init 0`
I issue this every day without any quirk.


----------



## alie (Nov 4, 2011)

Same thing... the screen goes blank, yet the power led stays on


----------



## Beastie (Nov 4, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> It used to work, now it doesn't... after upgrading to FreeBSD 8.2 or FreeBSD 9.0-RC1


A regression you may want to report...

As a temporary solution, have you tried booting with ACPI off? I believe the system should fall back to using a legacy system such as APM that may hopefully work better.


----------



## alie (Nov 5, 2011)

Beastie said:
			
		

> A regression you may want to report...
> 
> As a temporary solution, have you tried booting with ACPI off? I believe the system should fall back to using a legacy system such as APM that may hopefully work better.



I've tried with ACPI off but still got same issue.


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 9, 2011)

How about now? Is it OK?


----------



## alie (Nov 13, 2011)

YZMSQ said:
			
		

> How about now? Is it OK?



Haven't fixed yet. Now waiting for RC2 since i have no clue to fix this issue


----------



## Beastie (Nov 13, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> Haven't fixed yet. Now waiting for RC2 since i have no clue to fix this issue


So I take it you haven't reported it yet? No waiting for RC2 or RELEASE or FreeBSD 100 will ever fix it if no one else (especially the developers) is aware of the problem and you don't report it.


----------



## alie (Nov 13, 2011)

Beastie said:
			
		

> So I take it you haven't reported it yet? No waiting for RC2 or RELEASE or FreeBSD 100 will ever fix it if no one else (especially the developers) is aware of the problem and you don't report it.



I already reported the issue, hope they can fix it before RC2 or RELEASE


----------

